# Sweet Bread names.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I never knew the names of most of the bakeries' products in Mexico.

https://www.gourmetdemexico.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/panes-trad-mex-final.jpg

It is easier to read the names on the link above than on the photo below I downloaded.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am not much of a fan of sweet breads but the Cuerno de sal and Rosca de sal sound interesting.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

‘_De sal_’ is simply the Spanish language way of saying what in English we call “savoury” (i.e., belonging to the category of ‘not sweet’). I agree, it sounds more “savoury” in Spanish.

In English, these categories are called “sweet or savoury” while in Spanish the same meaning is conveyed by “sweet or salty”.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> ‘_De sal_’ is simply the Spanish language way of saying what in English we call “savoury” (i.e., belonging to the category of ‘not sweet’). I agree, it sounds more “savoury” in Spanish.
> 
> In English, these categories are called “sweet or savoury” while in Spanish the same meaning is conveyed by “sweet or salty”.


Not sure if "savoury" is used to mean "not sweet" in the States. I always think of it more of a term used in British English.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In the U.S. they spell it without the “u” but it’s certainly used that way too, at least in culinary circles. As an example, this post from Buzzfeed US. “Do you prefer sweet or savory foods?”
Another US example. (What could be more heartland America than the midwest!) “10 Sweet and Savory Recipes You’ll Love”


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> In the U.S. they spell it without the “u” but it’s certainly used that way too, at least in culinary circles. As an example, this post from Buzzfeed US. “Do you prefer sweet or savory foods?”
> Another US example. (What could be more heartland America than the midwest!) “10 Sweet and Savory Recipes You’ll Love”


Thanks for the links. I don't hang around in culinary circles, hence my ignorance of the use of "savoury/savory".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> maesonna said:
> 
> 
> > ‘_De sal_’ is simply the Spanish language way of saying what in English we call “savoury” (i.e., belonging to the category of ‘not sweet’). I agree, it sounds more “savoury” in Spanish.
> ...


Those roscas de sal are common in the state of San Luis Potosi in the La Huasteca area and taste and have the texture of bread sticks. Also common there are the small empenadas covered in sugar with a cheese filling called in the photo "bicicleta con queso". Some of the names are very interesting and made me think: How did they come up with that name? That is why I decided to post it. The baby burro is cute and I see burro ranches in our state. One ejido had about 50 in a herd near the highway we drove down. I like burros.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> ‘_De sal_’ is simply the Spanish language way of saying what in English we call “savoury” (i.e., belonging to the category of ‘not sweet’). I agree, it sounds more “savoury” in Spanish.
> 
> In English, these categories are called “sweet or savoury” while in Spanish the same meaning is conveyed by “sweet or salty”.


That's why I said they sounded interesting.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

isn t a cuerno de sal like the French croissant?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> I never knew the names of most of the bakeries' products in Mexico.
> 
> https://www.gourmetdemexico.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/panes-trad-mex-final.jpg
> 
> It is easier to read the names on the link above than on the photo below I downloaded.


Sweet bread or sweetbread? I love the former. The latter? Not so much.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I like the variety of Mexican pan dulce. Curiously, it's usually not as sweet as most stuff one finds in a NOB donut shop.


----------

